# 8th Annual Bassmaster Classic Day



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

We are having our 8th Annual Bassmaster Classic Day on February 29th from 8:30AM-5:00PM in our retail store. There will be great sale prices on Bass products and the first 25 customers will receive free merchandise! Stop by and stock up for the upcoming Bass season!


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Tomorrow is our Bassmaster Classic Day! Here is a sneak peak of just some of the great deals we will have in our store!


----------

